# In Search of Reputable Breeder



## lance31 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for some recommendations for a reputable breeder in my area. I know this topic is often covered in the forums and I have been looking at a bunch of previous posts. Just wanted to get some thoughts on my particular situation.

Some background:
My best buddy in the world passed away last week. He was an ASL GSD and the son of the 2005 Grand Victor. We never showed him or anything, he was just our family companion. He passed pretty suddenly, over the course of three days and was never really sick a day in his 12.5 years of life. So I am devastated and totally lost without him. He was my first and only dog. The one thing I didn't expect is the empty feeling around the house.

Anyway, I do want to purchase a new GSD puppy, probably around next summer. My first thought was to track down the other descendants of his parents, as this should get me a dog as close to my dog as possible. Now I am thinking that although the new dog would probably look like my old dog, he may or may not act the same, and comparing them wouldn't be fair to the new dog.

Now I am thinking that I should go with a WGSL or WL GSD. I've never done Schutzhund, SAR, Tracking or anything, but I do want to get involved in one of those activities with the new dog. I have no other pets in the house and my children are grown. I should stress though that first and foremost, the new dog would be a family companion. Although I have GSD experience, just wondering if a WL would be too much for me to handle. I really love the look of the dark sable WL's and always wanted a GSD as close to the original type as possible. But I know appearance is not a reason to purchase a dog.

Finally my question, if you lived in the Philadelphia, PA area and you were willing to drive up to 5 hours or so, which breeder would you turn to for a WGSL and for a WL GSD? I frequently drive down to the Raleigh/Durham, NC area. So any breeder between Philly and Raleigh/Durham would work as well.

Sorry for the long post and pardon my ignorance if I misused any terms. I am obviously not a breeder, trainer, or anything like that, just a dog lover and GSD enthusiast.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

That's a pretty big area with lots of good GSD. 

I suggest Jim Hill at Vom Wyndmoor. Or Christine at Blackthorn. Marty Segretto just had a nice litter in VA, Lee at Wolfstraum may have a litter. 

I know dogs from Vom Diamond in MD and also Vereingeite Stoltz in MD. All nice dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think, instead of asking for breeders, you should go visit clubs. You are in a prime location to go look at the dogs and talk to people first hand.

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2018&cm=10&re=ne

Marty's club is in Lovettsville VA. You could meet his dogs, Vereingeite Stoltz dogs, Warkonhaus dogs and Hochland dogs.
Alexandria Schutzhund Verein
Paul Harnage
Annandale, VA
(703) 439-9432

Jim's club is below Allentown. dogs from other breeders are there.
Greater Philadelphia Schutzhund Club
Barbara A. Hill
Tylersport, PA


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*Lance31: *

I'm so sorry about the loss of your dog and good friend. My GSD passed on 8-31-18. It can be a difficult loss.

 In my situation, my thoughts were that I didn't want to try and replace either of my prior 2 GSD's. I sought a different look. My first was black & tan, my 2nd was a sable and my new puppy is a long haired black & red. 

I did a lot of internet searches and started a spreadsheet to compare my options. I, also, started a bookmark folder in my browser to collect the website addresses. 

Best wishes with your search. My one piece of advice is to prepare to puppy proof as much as possible in advance. After 12 years, I had forgotten how chaotic life can become with a puppy. It can be a real trial for your patience


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Quite a few of Christine Kemper's dogs (Blackthorn) train at the Rivanna Schutzhund & Police Club. I think along with her 3, there are another 2-3 not including myself. I went down two weeks ago with my two to be evaluated, and we plan to return for the next meet up. If I remember correctly, the December trial was cancelled due to not enough entries, but they have one scheduled for spring of next year.


Rivanna Schutzhund & Police Club
Palmyra, Virginia 22963
Contact:
Sheri Tratnack
(540) 248-3443


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

WELCOME lance31!!! :greet:



Visit different clubs, as was recommended.


Whether you decide on Working Lines or West German Show Lines, they come in all sorts of different temperaments, even within the same lines! My 2 dogs are related and their temperaments are completely different! 


When you decide which "type" is for you, you need to rely on the breeder to match you to the right pup for your wants and needs.


I have 2 Wolfstraum dogs (WL) from Lee Hough who is in Pittsburgh, PA. 

von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport 
Website is out of date but Facebook below is current.

Von Wolfstrauam: https://www.facebook.com/groups/WolfstraumGSD/ 


Best of luck in your search!

Moms


----------



## lance31 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I will be contacting the breeders mentioned here and visiting some of the clubs. On a side note, does anyone have contact info for Barbara Amidon of Amber's Kennel? If so, you can PM it to me if you don't want to post. She was the breeder of my dog. I'm not sure if she is still breeding though.

Thanks again.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Highly recommend Lee at Wolfstraum. She knows her dogs, what they produce, knows pedigrees inside and out, not just her own dogs... She's been my mentor and friend for probably close to 15 years. Her dogs are great family dogs that can work. I have met many of her pups over the years and my first female came from her breeding that took place over in Belgium, and I imported the puppy from there through her. That was her E litter, and I've met dogs from the F, G, J, K, L, N, P, and Q litters, and will probably get a chance to meet some of the R puppies next year. I have bred to males from her J and K litters and the puppies have been really nice and placed from PA, to WA and AB, Canada and in between. The FB page is where to go and take a look at a lot of the different pups and owners.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I give a strong second to Von Wolfstraum.! Lee remains available to help answer questions and set kind at ease... I would also give a nod to Blackthorn, so you have 2 excellent suggestions


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*Breeader/Schutzhund*



lance31 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some recommendations for a reputable breeder in my area. I know this topic is often covered in the forums and I have been looking at a bunch of previous posts. Just wanted to get some thoughts on my particular situation.
> 
> ...




If this helps You can Takea look at Jagermeister German Shepherds / Carlos Rojas K9 


Breederand Trainer of world class working German Shepherds In NJ close to Philly PA


----------

